# Steve Coffman Fish Jam



## lwright

Anyone know the date this year or if they are having it? This is one of my favorite tournaments to fish in year in year out. I went to the website that I had marked from last year and the website isn't up. Anyone know?


----------



## angler_25

I heard throught the grapevine August 16th........but not 100% sure.


----------



## Junebug

10-4 August 15th and 16th. The lineup for the concert should be put to rest here in the next few days.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

C'mon, give us a hint.


Junebug said:


> 10-4 August 15th and 16th. The lineup for the concert should be put to rest here in the next few days.


----------



## Camilla1

anyword yet? I rented a condo for that week.

waiting on details..


----------



## shelbel

Same here - hopefully it definitely is that wkend!!


----------



## Camilla1

"10-4 August 15th and 16th. The lineup for the concert should be put to rest here in the next few days."

Any updates? I need to assemble my team for this year. 

SE


----------



## Camilla1

"crickets chirping" ..............................


----------



## dknut

I'm taking this as a "no"?


----------



## Bird_Dog

Any news on the tour? I have a room already reserved.


----------



## rat-twins

any updates about the tournament, good times in POC


----------



## Solid Action

I do know from experience that they are behind the 8 ball if they haven't booked their music by now.


----------



## Junebug

Everything has been booked and taken care of. However we are waiting on some final 501c3 paperwork to come through before going public with the lineup. Thanks to everyone for the support.


----------



## rat-twins

Thanks Junebug looking forward to another great event


----------



## lwright

Any word?


----------



## Bird_Dog

What is the date for thr Fish Jam?


----------



## Camilla1

Updates....................................


----------

